# MES Cold Smoking



## swampsmoker (Jan 30, 2018)

Hey y’all 
Have a question about cold smoking with the MES. I have the 40 Bluetooth. When cold smoking should I have a fan of some sort helping move the smoke out? I’ve noticed the smoke hangs out for a long time. Any tips or suggestions would be great. 

Danny


----------



## Braz (Jan 30, 2018)

Here's my solution. A fan out of an old computer. I power it through a 3-12 volt adjustable power supply (not very expensive) so I can adjust the fan speed. I had to elevate the fan, as you can see, otherwise it would make too much draft.


----------



## gary s (Jan 30, 2018)

Ask Bearcarver   he is the resident MES expert

Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2018)

I put a tin can on the exhaust & if the wind isn't blowing I set up a fan to blow air at the smoker. That creates a nice draft.






Al


----------



## muddydogs (Jan 30, 2018)

I had an extra 3" adjustable elbow laying around from my mail box modding. I cut a couple notches in one end for my probe wires to run through then just set the elbow over the exhaust damper, it just sets in the hole there is nothing tight about the fit what so ever but it seems to help the draft.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 30, 2018)

I created a little cold smoker assist device and the design was inspired by something another member did with their smoker for some reason I can't recall.
My device works perfectly and prevents the lingering of stale smoke like you are seeing.  I've had a little stale smoke on my first ever cold smoke and it took 24 hours for the meat to mellow out.  Now using this device on my last two cold smokes it has come out perfectly with the desired smoke flow and NO need for the meat to mellow out due to stale smoke :)

You can read all about it here where other's chimed in and made their own contraptions like the guys above :)
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/another-mes-mod-cold-smoker-assist.270750/






Enjoy!


----------



## zwiller (Jan 30, 2018)

Guess I have been lucky but I ran some cold smoke tests and did some cheese and found the winter winds were enough for me.  No chip tray and loader was either out a few inches (corn cob) or out altogether (wood).


----------



## swampsmoker (Jan 30, 2018)

Thanks for the responses y’all. I will try to incorporate something to help circulate the smoke.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 30, 2018)

Since I do 90% of my cold smoking in the winter, I just turn my MES on to the lowest temp every once in a while to help create a draft.
Gary


----------

